# dlan und wlan gleichzeitig benutzen?



## batmaan (6. November 2013)

Moin Mädels, 

ich hab folgendes im Sinn:

da beim dlan ab und zu auf einmal das Internet verschwindet ( gelbes Ausrufezeichen ) möchte ich den PC gleichzeitig per wlan mit dem Router verbinden. Damit beim Ausfall des Dlans ich kein Internet Verlust habe ( mit dem wlan hatte ich bisher keine Ausfälle ).

Klappt so ein "mechanismus"? also wenn dlan es verhaut, dass wlan sofort einspringt?

Danke!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. November 2013)

Du kannst es mal probieren und dann das LAN Kabel ziehen während einem Ping auf den Router , google.de oder so.
DLAN an einer mehrfachsteckdose?


----------



## Kotor (6. November 2013)

Hi,

ich glaube ...
während eines pings funkt das nicht. Der ping wird auf EINER Netzwerkkarte ausgeführt - wenn diese nicht mehr verbunden ist, läuft der ping nicht auf der 2ten Netzwerkkarte weiter. 

Solange WLAN + LAN unter Windows 7 Internetzugriff haben, hast du sozusagen eine Backup Funktion wenn eines der beiden ausfällt.
Wahrscheinlich müsstest du nur die Applikation (Browser, Spiele, ...) die ins Internet will restarten, dass sie mitbekommen dass sie jetzt über die "Backup" Netzwerkkarte laufen soll.

Nahtlos geht das mM nicht. (im Browser reicht vlt. F5)

grüße 
kotor

Edit: 

so kann man sich irren ... unter Linux geht es doch. (ping u. ohne reload/restart ... also fast nahtlos ... aus einem Online Spiel wirds dich wahrscheinlich trotzdem kicken)
Windows ... ?


----------



## Aer0 (6. November 2013)

nach meiner erfahrung wird man beim wechsel der inet verbindung vom server getrennt, einen trick das zu umgehen kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## batmaan (6. November 2013)

dlan ist inner einzel steckdose. Benutze win 8. Wenn das gelbe ausrufezeichen kommt muss ich immer eine Problembehandlung starten, mit dem fehler "ethernet verfügt über keine gültige ip konfig". Das Problem lässt sich aber wie gesagt immer mit problembehandlung lösen.

Mir bringt wirklich nur ein nahtloser übergang was, beim fifa online spielen zum bspl.


----------



## Kotor (6. November 2013)

WLAN - technisch gibt es so etwas ... "Meshbone" ... die schaffen es nahtlos wenn ein Adapter ausfällt 

Aber sonst leider keine Chance ... nicht aus Fifa gekickt zu werden.


----------



## Aer0 (6. November 2013)

wenn du ein problem mit der ip config hast solltest du die daten die sonst per dhcp server übertragen werden im netzwerkadapter unter ipv4 manuell festsetzen


----------



## ebastler (6. November 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> dlan ist inner einzel steckdose. Benutze win 8. Wenn das gelbe ausrufezeichen kommt muss ich immer eine Problembehandlung starten, mit dem fehler "ethernet verfügt über keine gültige ip konfig". Das Problem lässt sich aber wie gesagt immer mit problembehandlung lösen.


Kann Blödsinn sein, aber hast du mal versucht, deinem Rechner am Router eine fixe IP zuzuweisen? "keine gültige IP" klingt irgendwie danach, als ob der Router/das DLAN da etwas durcheinanderbringen...


----------



## batmaan (6. November 2013)

@aero wie mache ich das denn ?


----------



## Thanatos57 (6. November 2013)

Wie es mit DLan aussieht-k.A.
Funktioniert bei mir aber ohne Probleme-auch bei Nutzung zweier Netzwerke
Im eigenen Netzwerk:Getrennte IP-Adressen für LAN und WlAN-OFF


----------



## Kotor (6. November 2013)

Wenn das DLAN (vergessen wir mal das "D" und suchen nur nach LAN) funktioniert machst du folgendes:

Im Netzwerk u. Freigabecenter merkst du dir die 3 markierten IP's (IPv4 Adresse, IPv4 Subnetzmaske u. IPv4 StandardGateway)
Natürlich DEINE IPv4 Adressen, nicht meine auf den Bildern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach stellst du diese Adressen manuell für deine Netzwerkkarte ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit hast du dir genau die vom Router (DHCP Server) autom. vergebene IP Adresse, manuell gesetzt und dein DLAN sollte (eventuell ohne Verbindungsprobleme) weiter funktionieren.


----------



## batmaan (6. November 2013)

super danke!

hab das jetzt probiert und hoffe, nicht auf fifa rausgeschmissen zu werden


----------



## batmaan (8. November 2013)

hat leider nicht funktioniert


----------



## Eldiabolo (8. November 2013)

Kotor schrieb:


> Wenn das DLAN (vergessen wir mal das "D" und suchen nur nach LAN) funktioniert machst du folgendes:  Im Netzwerk u. Freigabecenter merkst du dir die 3 markierten IP's (IPv4 Adresse, IPv4 Subnetzmaske u. IPv4 StandardGateway) Natürlich DEINE IPv4 Adressen, nicht meine auf den Bildern.  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=694357"/>  Danach stellst du diese Adressen manuell für deine Netzwerkkarte ein  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=694356"/>  Damit hast du dir genau die vom Router (DHCP Server) autom. vergebene IP Adresse, manuell gesetzt und dein DLAN sollte (eventuell ohne Verbindungsprobleme) weiter funktionieren.



Natürlich funktioniert das nicht, du kannst ja nicht einfach eine IP-Adresse aus dem Adress-Pool des DHCPs nehmen. Da gibt es in der Regel einen Bereich im Router (den man einstellen kann), der vom DHCP-Server nicht genutzt wir und dementsprechend für statische IP-Adressen verwendet werden kann... Was hast du fürn Router/DHCP-Server?


----------



## batmaan (8. November 2013)

ein von TP Link..ich weiß wie ich in das router menü komme , wenn du das meinst^^


----------



## Eldiabolo (8. November 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> ein von TP Link..ich weiß wie ich in das router menü komme , wenn du das meinst^^



Das ist schonmal gut. Ich kenne mich mit der Navigationsstruktur von TP-Geräten leider nicht aus, aber wenn du mir mal die genaue Modelbezeichnung gibts schau ich im Handbuch nach, wie das geht und beschreib es dir hier.


----------



## Aer0 (9. November 2013)

mein router hat auch einen dhcp server(welch ein wunder )
jedenfalls hab ich mir in den ipv4 einstellungen eine statische ip im dhcp bereich vergeben, das funktioniert auch und kein anderes gerät versucht diese "wegzuklauen".


----------



## batmaan (9. November 2013)

auf Bremer ist doch immer Verlass 

http://www.tp-link.com.de/resources/software/TL-WR340G_WR340GD_UG_DE.pdf

Danke!! ich versteh das nicht so ganz


----------



## Eldiabolo (9. November 2013)

Klar, Bremen ist cool. Mal sehen, wie das heute in der Bundesliga wiederum aussieht 



Aer0 schrieb:


> mein router hat auch einen dhcp server(welch ein wunder )
> jedenfalls hab ich mir in den ipv4 einstellungen eine statische ip im dhcp bereich vergeben, das funktioniert auch und kein anderes gerät versucht diese "wegzuklauen".



No offense, aber was ist der Informationsgehalt dieser Nachricht, der relevant für das Thema ist? Null... Der TE hats ja nun genau so schon gemacht, und es hat bei ihm nun nicht funktioniert. Ich rate mal einfach in Blaue hinein, und sage du hast einen anderen Router. Der Router vom TE wird sofort die nichtmehr automatisch zugewiesene, sondern halt manuell eingestellte IP-Adresse, einem anderen Gerät zugewiesen haben. Was wir alle spätestens seit dem zweiten Mal im Internet? zwei gleich IP-Adressen in einem Netz GEHT NICHT! ^^ Und dein Router wird halt erstmal kein Gerät gehabt haben, oder ganz normal die nächste IP-Adresse aus seinem Pool genommen haben und somit gab es keinen Adress-Konflikt.

B2T: 
Super, dass du gleich schon den Link zum Handbuch rausgesucht hast, das ist gutes Mitarbeiten! 
Also, ab Seite 29 gehts um DHCP. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das sogar ein Menüpunkt direkt im obersten Menü. Das sollte dann einfach zu finden sein. Ich nehme mal, das sieht bei dir dann genaus aus, wie auf dem Bild im Manual. DH.: der IP-Adressebereich des DHCP geht von x.x.x.100 bis x.x.x199. Daraus folgt, du kannst dir jede beliebige, gültige IP-Adresse außerhalb dieses Bereichs Probieren. Das wäre dann von x.x.x.2 - x.x.x.99 und von x.x.x.200-x.x.x.254. 

In deinem Fall würde ich als IP-Adresse mal mti x.x.x.50 versuchen und den Rest an Einstellungen so übernehmen (Standard-Gateway und Subnetzmaske).


Wenn noch was unklar ist, fragste, ne  ?

Gruß aus Bremen,
Fabian


----------



## batmaan (9. November 2013)

Naja, solange Hildebrand spielt hab ich Hoffnung auf ein Punkt 

soll ich die ip adresse denn im router menü ändern oder in windows , wo ich die ip zuweisen kann? und warum soll ich 50 nehmen, wenn meine ip von 100-199 geht? das verstehe ich leider nicht 

Grüße zurück vom jetzigen Hannoveraner, welcher Bremen sehr vermisst ^^


----------



## Aer0 (9. November 2013)

100-199 ist im dhcp automatisch vergabe bereich, eldi ist der meinung du must eine ip ausherhalb dieses bereiches nehmen weil dein router (nicht wie meiner) sonst einen ip konflikt erzeugen würde.


----------



## Eldiabolo (9. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> 100-199 ist im dhcp automatisch vergabe bereich, eldi ist der meinung du must eine ip ausherhalb dieses bereiches nehmen weil dein router (nicht wie meiner) sonst einen ip konflikt erzeugen würde.



Richtig, du kannst statt, der x.x.x.50 auch eine beliebige andere nehmen, war nur nen Vorschlag. 
Das stellst du dann unter Windows ein. (IP-Adresse, Subnetzmaske (sollte er autmatisch reinschreiben), standard-Gateway).


----------



## batmaan (22. November 2013)

so, bin endlich wieder zuhause:

wenn ich die ip adresse eingebe, zieht er sich den letzen Punkt nicht automatisch runter. Der ist leer. Wenn ich dann so speichere habe ich wieder ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen mit dem Fehler, das DHCP deaktiviert ist


----------

